# ViP211 Not Receiving New Channels



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

Last week, I decided to change my programming (drop PlatinumHD, add Silver 200). I logged into my account on dishnetwork.com and was able to change the packages. The next morning, I checked my guide, and the new channels were not showing as available. So I called Dish that night, and after 60 long minutes of troubleshooting (reboot receiver, check switch, pull smart card, etc.) the channels were still not there. The CS rep determined it was a cabling issue and wanted to send a tech out. When I found out that they only offer 4 hour appointment windows, and they will charge me $29 for the visit, I told her no thanks, I would check the cabling and connections myself.

The next day I checked all connectors and cables, everything was fine. Please note that I have not had a single problem with any channel on the old packages, they are still working fine. It just doesn't make sense to me that the Bronze 100 channels, from various satellites, can come through fine, but the new channels aren't working. Is there something else I can check? My switch is a DP34, and I have just one dish.

Thanks for any help.
-Chris


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The problem is either the receiver or Dish's authorization system; it is NOT your dish or cables. Do you have the new purple access cards? Have you unplugged the receiver for a while? Removed and replaced the access card?


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

IIP said:


> The problem is either the receiver or Dish's authorization system; it is NOT your dish or cables. Do you have the new purple access cards? Have you unplugged the receiver for a while? Removed and replaced the access card?


Yes, I received the purple access cards a few months ago. I did try removing and replacing the cards, but I did not leave the receiver unplugged for very long. Tonight I will leave them unplugged over night, and see if that changes anything.

I forgot to mention in my first post, that I have two ViP211s, and I'm seeing the same behavior on both receivers. That's why I thought maybe there was a problem with my switch or dish.

-Chris


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

These problems are almost always issues with the way your account is built, but many CSRs, especially the ones who don't know how to resolve these issues, will blame it on the installation (dish/cables), when clearly that isn't your problem. Ask to be transferred to Tech Support. Don't let them tell you it's an installation problem.

They'll probably need to delete all of your programming and rebuild it. When I've run into these problems in the field, that's usually what fixes it, though some CSRs will be reluctant to do it.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for all your help, IIP. After I went over all my connections last night, rebooted, everything, etc., I ran another check switch and now it says that sat. 129 isn't available. So maybe I have a wiring problem or bad switch after all. I'll have to start troubleshooting that path now.

Oh, and I had the model number of my switch wrong, it's actually a SW64. Maybe I need a newer DishPro switch.

-Chris


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Could be a legacy/DishPro mis-match. The SW64 has to have legacy dual LNBs (usually marked "Digital LNBF"). DishPro LNBs have a large *dp* logo. If your Dish 1000 (110-119-129 on one dish) has a wide 2-LNB assembly with a dpPLUS logo (DPP Twin), you don't need an external switch until you add a 3rd receiver. Same for the 1000.2 with the 3-LNB assembly except that it has 3 receiver outputs.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Could be a legacy/DishPro mis-match. The SW64 has to have legacy dual LNBs (usually marked "Digital LNBF"). DishPro LNBs have a large *dp* logo. If your Dish 1000 (110-119-129 on one dish) has a wide 2-LNB assembly with a dpPLUS logo (DPP Twin), you don't need an external switch until you add a 3rd receiver. Same for the 1000.2 with the 3-LNB assembly except that it has 3 receiver outputs.


BobaBird,

My Dish 1000 is exactly as you described - it has a dpPLUS logo on it. How do I wire my 2 receivers without a switch?

-Chris


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, after reading through DishUser.org, it looks as though the installers made it much more complicated than it needs to be. Right now, there are 6 cables going from my dish to the SW64 switch, but apparently, I can just run one cable from the dish to each receiver, no switch necessary. I just hope it's that easy.

-Chris


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

chrisc16 said:


> Right now, there are 6 cables going from my dish to the SW64 switch, but apparently, I can just run one cable from the dish to each receiver, no switch necessary. I just hope it's that easy.


If they are using all DP LNBs, you won't be able to get away with this. In that case, you should buy a DPP Twin and rip out the rest of the switchgear. Know that you'll need a separator for any dual tuner receivers.

If you already have a DPP Twin, the installers need to be institutionalized.

Here's what a DPP Twin looks like: http://www.dishstore.net/popup_image.php?pID=229

edit: sorry about the image, but I wasn't able to insert it using IMG tags.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Harsh has it exactly right. Remove the old switch (and the associated power supply, which is probably behind a receiver), install the DPP Twin, and connect the remaining DP Dual for 129 to the input port on the DPP Twin:









(Google Image pic - ignore the receiver names)

Then run a single line from one of the DPP Twin's 2 outputs to each receiver. If you upgrade to a dual-tuner later, you can run both tuners from a single line.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I would look in the Check Switch screen to actually see what is connected before I would assume anything with that old sw64. More than likely it is only appearing to be connected. Anything other than Legacy LNBs will just plain not work on it so it's highly doubtfull that it's being used if you have DP+ & DP LNBs on your dish.

Check switch switch screen Showing a 1000.2 with a bad Line of sight on the 129*


The actual Sig I was getting off the dish on the 129* TS 21


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Sometimes faulty dpp equipment will show as an SW64 switch in a switch test. Could be that.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thank you all for your help!

My check switch screen has always showed an SW64. I got up on the ladder yesterday afternoon to find out what's really there, and with the info on dishuser.org, I was able to determine that I currently have:

Dish 1000
3 Legacy LNBs
SW64
So, it should all be working, but just to be sure, I ordered a new DPP Twin online, which will let me eliminate the SW64 (and the power inserter) altogether. This DishPro Plus technology is cool! One question though; when I switch out the legacy LNBs for the Twin, how will I know which one to keep (129)?

I'll post an update after I've received the new LNB and finished the install.

-Chris


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

chrisc16 said:


> One question though; when I switch out the legacy LNBs for the Twin, how will I know which one to keep (129)?


129W will be the one on the east side (opposite the westernmost satellite).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You'll also need to order a DP Dual LNB, because you won't be able to use the legacy LNB with the DPP Twin.

The plastic "W" adapter on the dish is marked with the position numbers (129 - 119 - 110) and shows "TWIN" inbetwen the 119 and 110.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

chrisc16 said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> 
> My check switch screen has always showed an SW64. I got up on the ladder yesterday afternoon to find out what's really there, and with the info on dishuser.org, I was able to determine that I currently have:
> 
> ...


You're also going to need a DP Dual to swap out with the third legacy lnb. It won't work with the DPP Twin.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, one more question. I got a new DPP Twin and DP Dual LNB, but when I went to install them on the dish today, I found out that my LNB adapter (labeled 1000.2) doesn't fit the new LNBs because the DPP Twin is spaced closer together. Is THIS adapter the correct one for my new setup?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, now we have a different issue. You had told us that you had a Dish 1000, but you actually have a Dish 1000.2. The parts aren't interchangable.

What you really need, then, is the 1000.2 LNB and the trapazoid adapter for it:



















to replace this:










Again, these parts are NOT interchangable with the 1000 dish or its parts. The 1000.2 dish was designed for this integrated LNB, and the dish is more de-focused and requires more spacing between the LNBs.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

IIP said:


> Okay, now we have a different issue. You had told us that you had a Dish 1000, but you actually have a Dish 1000.2. The parts aren't interchangable.
> 
> What you really need, then, is the 1000.2 LNB and the trapazoid adapter for it:
> 
> Again, these parts are NOT interchangable with the 1000 dish or its parts. The 1000.2 dish was designed for this integrated LNB, and the dish is more de-focused and requires more spacing between the LNBs.


I understand now. I saw the Dish 1000 printed on the dish, and I didn't realize that the 1000.2 was different. Thanks for your help.

-Chris


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

IIP said:


> Okay, now we have a different issue. You had told us that you had a Dish 1000, but you actually have a Dish 1000.2. The parts aren't interchangable.


Now that it's settled that I have a 1000.2 dish, was it a valid installation to have this dish and the legacy LNBs/switch?

-Chris


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Valid? Yes, but generally that's only done if you have legacy receivers (4-digit model numbers) still active. If not, you should have been migrated to DP/DPP equipment.

Though in theory it works, in reality, legacy receivers often don't work right on DP/DPP switches/LNBs even in correct configurations. Whereas modern receivers usually work just fine with legacy LNBs and switches; it just requires more cable work.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

It should also be noted that with the new Ciel II, legacy LNBs and switches will not pass the check switch test. It will be missing the even polarity on 129.


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

OK, so I got a new 1000.2 LNB and installed it today. Now my check switch completes no problem - and 129 is no longer showing an error. But I'm still having channel errors - none of the HD channels are available on one box, and the other doesn't have any channels at all (except for 101 and the shopping channels). I have reset both my receivers several times now. It looks like I'm going to have to have a Dish technician visit after all.

-Chris


----------



## chrisc16 (Jan 8, 2004)

For future reference, in case anyone else has this problem: I finally have all my channels back on both receivers. I had to restart one about 5 times, and the other one was resolved by calling Dish and having them "ping" the receiver in order to have it accept the programming again.

Thank you all for your support and knowledgeable advice.

-Chris


----------

